# BSOD acpi.sys error on brand new HDD[RESOLVED]



## baloo2001 (Apr 2, 2007)

hi this is my first post (from a work pc as my home pc is mashed).

Was having BSOD fault on my pc (spec to follow). 
was a stop fault but could never get the file name cos its so bloody quick.
was a very random fault, would occur 2times in a hour then nothing for days.
never running anything too demanding, just surfing and movies/music.
Sometimes cpu usage at 100%, the culprit seems to be explorer.exe at 99%.

Planned to format HDD, but BSOD started occuring at every reboot, 
Was getting a new HDD anyway so decided to install Win XP on new drive as primary HDD, then format old one.

plugged in new HDD, booted up into win xp installation setup, new windows installation, format hd partition of 70GB (total size of disc 320gb seagate ide).

Windows finished install, reboots pc, gets to "boot from cd:" line on startup,
next thing is BSOD "acpi.sys" error. now nothing just resets and starts again, then again...........and so on. 

Cannot get to safe mode, its a brand new HDD, so what can be crashing the pc?
am going home once ive posted heres what i plan to do:

remove all parts from motherboard, and start up pc as bare bones with 
1x512mb ram, new HDD, one dvd drive, re-install win xp, if ok then add things one at a time to see if fault is down to a device malfunction

also will clean out cpu fans and heatsink.

please can anyone help as i have browsed many sites but had little joy on this topic. my knowledge base is ok (built pc myself) but never had to fault one like this b4.

Spec:
Gigabyte GA-k8vt800 S754 VIA K8T800
AMD (Clawhammer) Athlon 64 Bit 3200
Corsair 1024MB (2 x 512MB Matched Pair), DDR400 / PC3200
seagate 320gb ide 16mb buffer
seagate 160gb SATA100
Sapphire Radeon 9600XT 256MB 
NEC ND3540A 16x DVD±RW Dual Layer
Creative Labs Sound Blaster Live 7.1 24bit 
LG GDR-8163BL 16x52 DVD-ROM
amd 3200


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: BSOD acpi.sys error on brand new HDD*

Hi, and welcome to TSF.
This is an awkward one. One thing you could try is changing the acpi setting in BIOS. If it is ON change it to OFF and vice versa. Also, make sure that your RAM sticks are fully seated. If you get an BSOD error message again, can you post the full message as the STOP codes can give an indication of what the problem is?


----------



## baloo2001 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: BSOD acpi.sys error on brand new HDD*

no more bsod at the moment
had problems loading windows after stripping down to bare bones, turns out disc drive ide cable was the culprit. replaced and windows now loads but only to safe mode.
may also have a suspect ram stick , so just running off one 512 at the mo
will post more tomorrow (on work pc again)
thanks for the help


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: BSOD acpi.sys error on brand new HDD*

OK. Thanks for that. Please keep me posted.


----------



## baloo2001 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: BSOD acpi.sys error on brand new HDD*

it seems it was the ide cable to my dvd rw and dvdrom had given up, which was causing device failure then bsod
the units would work with only power cable attached and as soon as i used this ide cable, no go.

i do have a dodgy 512 stick of ram too
thanks for your help

time for a beer


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: BSOD acpi.sys error on brand new HDD*

Thanks for letting me know. I'll mark this thread "Resolved". If you get any more problems feeel free to start another thread. Enjoy your beer.:4-cheers:


----------

